# Beginning HT/living room



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

Well it's Xmas eve and I'm bored so I figured I'd post a couple of "before" photos of my HT/living room. Yes those are JBL L830s stack on one another....Since I had the two pair I thought I'd try linking just the woofer on the lower with the other speaker, much more of a rounded sound but the bass ended up being a bit to boomy for me, great for HT not for music so they're down now. Still debating whether to keep the second set of L830s for surrounds or just use the L810s. The L810s are take up MUCH less space and are great for surrounds. I plan on posting more photos as it gets finished...

By the way, how do you like those speaker stands? LOL I'll be DIY'ng it this weekend to get some decent ones in place. :jump:

Carl


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Add the tweeter to your stacked fronts, and I think you'll find the sound more to your liking, though personally, I don't think there's much to be gained over just using a single speaker. What you should really do is take one of them and use it as your center speaker (3 matched fronts is my little slice of heaven).


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

eugovector said:


> Add the tweeter to your stacked fronts, and I think you'll find the sound more to your liking, though personally, I don't think there's much to be gained over just using a single speaker. What you should really do is take one of them and use it as your center speaker (3 matched fronts is my little slice of heaven).


I agree to a point with Marshall :bigsmile:

Add the tweeters (just invert the speakers so the tweeters are close together, just look at the spoiler below to see what I mean).

You probably will just gain 3db (specially if used in parallel like ...me:whistling

Three matched fronts, or even better five matched speakers is the way to go :yes:


*Spoiler*


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL That is *******' hilarious! I figured people would tell me I was an idiot for stacking speakers on top of each other.  When I get back home I'll try using a L830 as a center channel. I guess I just assumed that center channels were supposed to be center channels and nothing else.... I still kinda want to use them as surrounds but they're just too *******' deep, I didn't understand how much room a "bookshelf" speaker was going take up. I really like the shallow body of the L810s.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

DENphotog said:


> LOL That is *******' hilarious! I figured people would tell me I was an idiot for stacking speakers on top of each other.  When I get back home I'll try using a L830 as a center channel. I guess I just assumed that center channels were supposed to be center channels and nothing else.... I still kinda want to use them as surrounds but they're just too *******' deep, I didn't understand how much room a "bookshelf" speaker was going take up. I really like the shallow body of the L810s.


Nope, quite the opposite. Most center channel designs make design compromises so that they look nice under/on top of your TV. 3 matched speakers is the way to go.


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok so I'v'e almost got the speaker stands finished. Just need to decide on all black or black bottom and top plates and cherry wood stained center "stilts". These were made a couple hours with scraps from other projects. Kind of a PITA to get the top and bottom sections screwed on but worth it.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

DENphotog said:


> Ok so I'v'e almost got the speaker stands finished. Just need to decide on all black or black bottom and top plates and cherry wood stained center "stilts".


I like the stands on the first picture better ...:bigsmile:.

You can also try to paint with just one color (cherry or black) ... but I think that combination will work for you too :T.


----------



## DENphotog (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL thanks unfortunately I sold the speaker stand/air conditioner in the first set of photos so I HAD to make these.


----------

